# I'm prejudice! Post your best puppy photo....



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I can't post just 1 , I LOVE all these! 

This is Lou when she was a puppy 






































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Mis Mil


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Beau





Me and Beau



Isabelle and Beau


----------



## P2alix (Jul 4, 2013)

Chai









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

Awesome.... We have got some good looking poodles here... Please, keep them coming. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Here are mine!






























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I miss all of Racer's fluff :-(

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

Had to hunt for one of Gabe when he was a puppy. Here he is at 6 weeks... (2005) He's the one kissing my daughter... It was hard not bring home both of them. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Here are a couple of pictures of Remy. The first one is at 6 wks before I met him. The second one is at 12 wks. He had been home for 2 weeks. Can't believe he has been mine for a year. Just realized that today is his Gotcha Day.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

I miss puppyhood. Dreamer was so easy-never had accidents, obedient, and adorable! 
Ellie late march 013 by meowsandy, on Flickr

IMG_5508 by meowsandy, on Flickr

035 by meowsandy, on Flickr

036 by meowsandy, on Flickr

058 by meowsandy, on Flickr

039 by meowsandy, on Flickr


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily, my star girl.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

omg all these puppy pictures are so cuteeeee. Hard to believe how much Zora has grown up in a year. Here are a couple the first day I had her...


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Ryker (now 3)























Cash (now 6 months)






























....I know, I know....I cheated


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly was a 4 month old ball of fluff when I got her and I remember when you all encouraged me to finally have her face groomed.....It was so hard to lose my fuzzy faced baby and see her in a "Big Girl" hairdo!!! And now I can't stand it when she looks too fuzzy faced LOL! 

AT 4 MONTHS OLD.......... 




AND THEN WHEN SHE GOT HER 'BIG GIRL' LOOK AND HER FIRST PAWDICURE!!!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Pippin just before her first proper hair cut... She was fascinated by the washing machine, hence the caption...


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Here's my little Ruby! She's 9 weeks old! 





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

LEUllman said:


>


Leeulman, Beau looks very cream colored in these pictures. My maybe new puppy is about that color cream. Beau turned white. I was hesitating with the new puppy because of the cream (I want a mini to show), but this gives me hope. I love the cream color, actually, but the judges don't like it so much.  

Here is Bonnie as a puppy (she developed into a light apricot)








And Jazz








and my sister in laws Chili (he turned very white believe it or not!)


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

*Jack's Baby Pix*




































My, we have had some adorable puppies here! Here's little Jack as a teensy baby:







He's the first tubby puppy!









Uh oh! I sort of went overboard, but he was so cute, couldn't help myself! Here is Jack today, at 10.5 months:


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

My little Alfie


----------



## SnickersPomapoo (Nov 21, 2013)

Snickers this afternoon after his bath and trimming his feet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Look at that tail wag!! It's just a blur!!


----------



## discobatman (Aug 13, 2014)

*Ralph 12-15 weeks*

Too cute


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Zombie thread revival.

Penny at 4 week









6 weeks









Pick up day









Couple of weeks ago


----------



## Towandafox (Nov 22, 2013)

3 months old :-D


----------



## PoodleDuo (Jun 14, 2014)

Percy at 10 and 11 weeks old hanging out at work & playing with a 60 lb doodle.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Here is my kiddo and in the last she is with my big kiddo.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Here's Brandon


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Here is the best of my new baby













Rhett







And Jippy


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Just because puppies are always cute... 

8 weeks old and first day with us


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

*poo puppies*

Here is my Ginger when she was a puppy of 6 weeks- she is 9 now!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

all of our poodle babies are beautiful!!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

9 years that is! lol


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

look at that face!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Willow at 25 weeks,


----------



## texaspoodlelover (Jul 25, 2014)

I can't believe how big he had gotten so quickly


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Vogue


----------

